# NR point of view



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Hello everyone. I am new to the forums and just wanted to say hey and give a point of view. Just returned from the Minot area, hunted Oct 4-8. I have been coming up there or the last four years. First year in the Lisbon area and the last three in Minot. (brother and law and sister lived on the air base) We had pretty good success, but had to work a lot harder than normal. Most of the potholes we have hunted the last few years were plowed over and turned back into farmed fields, or just dried up dirt surrounded by cattails. Did locate some water and some ducks south of Minot about 20 miles.

Anyway, just wanted to say that I absolutely love your state and the people are very friendly. I hope that your government powers that be do put some cap on the number of non residents so the sport can be saved in your state and doesn't become like it is in my home state of Illinois. You that are fortunate enough to live there have it so good. I don't think that a lot of you realize how great your hunting is compared to other places. The area where I live is where the Illinois and Mississippi Rivers meet and the duck hunting is excellent, IF you are lucky enough to be one of the lucky few who draw a good blind for the three year alotment. That is right NoDak residents, we have to draw for a place to hunt ducks. Then you get the priveledge of sharing a man-made flooded area that has duck blinds crammed into every corner. Picture this.....One beatiful mallard drake circling your spread of decoys. You calling softly and trying to coax the wary duck into shooting range. Beatiful thought isn't it. Now comes the bad part of our duck hunting areas...Every SOB within sight of that one duck is blowing hail call after hail call trying to coax that same duck away from you, and if that duck swings too wide on its approach to your decoy spread, there is always some skybusting ******* that will shoot at it if it comes within 80 yards of them. (I dont know how may times I have heard people in the blind checkin stations say--I just need to get one good pellet to bring that duck down) Has about made be give up duck hunting here altogeher. A good day here is if the whole blind (4 people) get 5-6 ducks total.
Any way this is my first post, and sorry so long. I just wanted to give an out of state hunter's point of view and hopefully enlighten some of you to how great you really have it.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Good post, but in order to keep nd a quality hunt it would be nice if you would stay in illinois, and by the way,keep your friends home too.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Not a very cool reply scissor. Way to show that warm north dakota spirit. yeah things need to be controlled better but that attitude won't get it done.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Not cool at all scissorbill!! :huh:


----------



## lead gander (Sep 3, 2002)

SB,
With that attitude all I can say is I hope you choke on a piece of fishduck.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, I stand corrected, I should have said that MOST of the people of ND have been very friendly to us. I assure you, the quality of hunting has not been effected by me or my small group of hunters. (3 including my brother in law who lives there) In the last four years of coming there and hunting, we have never even hunted within sight distance of another group of hunters, and until this year we have not even heard other shots fired while in the field. We are simply free lance hunters who come up, scout out a couple of good potholes and hunt.
As a non resident hunter for the last several years, I too have noticed the famous "boat parade" that everyone speaks of one here, and I recognize the need for a cap on NR hunters, even if that means that I don't get a license some years. There has to be some means of putting less pressure on the resource and spreading out what pressure remains, or the resource will not survive in the numers that are there now.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Welcome to the forum gaddyshooter, I've enjoyed reading your opinion and feel it's very open minded. I'm glad you had a great time.


----------



## magnumhntr (Sep 18, 2002)

I would like to add my 2cents by saying that I agree 100% with gaddyshooter. I don't think the people of ND truely know how well they have it. This was my second year there, and I was out there from the 4th through the 10th, and had the best duck hunting I've ever had. And all that in 80-85 degree, sunny, blue bird weather. We even went out and tried the field hunting, and although takes some time to get the hang of, and used to, turned out to be the most awesome way to hunt ducks. I don't wanna see a pair of waders again, :lol:

Also, would like to say how much we enjoyed the PEOPLE of ND. From our experience, these people are some of the most accomodating, kindest, people I've ever met. We've never been denied access when asking to hunt. As a matter of fact, most times we'd get more info on other places when talking to the landowner and asking for permission. Truely an awesome place, and can't wait until next year.

As for the hunter numbers. I agree that there needs to be a cap on non-residents. It is true that this is a renewable resource, but by no means does that mean that it's ok to exploit it to no end. Even if I couldn't get a liscence one year, it would be ok with me.

Anyway, had an great time when I was there. Can't wait for next year


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

hey great stuff i love it and nr like us should state stuff like that cool.


----------



## bradsark (Aug 18, 2003)

Scissor...if it wasn't for Non-Residents coming to your state for ducks ND would be even more of a Sh$t state. It is not wise to complain about the people that give your WORTHLESS state an economic base.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Bradsark,
You are a fool if you think our economy is based on tourism. Have you ever heard of FARMING.


----------



## bradsark (Aug 18, 2003)

gandergrinder...you are obviously the fool. As an economist for the state of Wisconsin I am very familiar wtih the impact of money flow from various sources. The impact of "foreign" (out of state) dollars entering ND is HUGE...if you don't understand the difference between agricultural dollars and foreign dollars you should keep quiet. Anyway the point is that hunters play a huge roll in supporting the ND economy so jackasses like scissors should keep their mouth shut.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

"Role.......R-O-L-E....in perfect cursive. Any more brainbusters?"


----------



## smokee (Sep 8, 2003)

Bradsark - Speaking as an NR - I have to say that the rest of would be much better off if you'd shut the hell up or stay home or both.

If you're so damned smart, maybe you can explain how that crap attitude of yours contributes to the forum?


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Brad, since you're in the bus., let me ask you a question i have some ideas about but no training to test/verify. The average res hunts more days than the average nr. The res also spends MUCH more of his disposible income in state than the nonres on an annual basis.

Now, if the state of hunting gets to the point (for some it is already) where either res's quit hunting or worse yet decide not to be res's (either leave or don't decide to come back), doesn't that play a pretty imortant part of the overall analysis? See I don't think that all "new" money is a net sum gain, dollar for dollar. At some point you're trading "new" for "old", and if that lost "old" represents folks who would spend more average days afield or the year-round dollars of folks who ND no longer holds because of a hunting quality decline or "lost new" year round dollars from would-be res's for the same reason, doesn't that play pretty heavy? How many nonresident hunters would it take to create the same economic impact of each average ND household income?

Educate me, but please be a little more coutious than prior posts, even if I've missed the boat by a mile.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

bradsark,
I understand that agricultural money flowing into the state is in the form of gov. subsidization. And yes North Dakota has a negative flow of tax dollars. Meaning ND receives more subs. than they pay in in taxes. I wasn't arguing this fact. I was saying that tourism alone would not support this state.

And by the way if you don't like this WORTHLESS **** STATE than don't come here then.

I don't like the idea of my tax money going to worthless crack whores for squirting out babies but it does me no good to ***** at you about it.


----------



## quackersmack (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow, this one sure broke open some wounds! I know that more and more residents are resenting the increasing numbers of non-resident hunters continuing to hunt in North Dakota, but the point about bringing in revenue is just as important. I have hunted in North Dakota for the last five years, staying with a family that farms thousands of acres, and feeds these ducks all spring, summer, and fall. If you shut off the NR's from hunting in North Dakota, you are shutting off additional income to these farmers that feed the birds you hunt. Is that fair either? The bar that we give buisness to on our trips has said that better than 1/2 his income comes during the hunting season, serving almost entirely NR's. Without that income, would he be able to make it? Something to think about when you see a NR hunter on the road.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

So, who's been duck hunting lately?


----------



## quackersmack (Sep 22, 2003)

Unfortunatly, back to my life in a glass jar. Weekends are too short. If only you could make a living off of duck hunting.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

quackersmack,
What bar is this? Most of them see a big increase in the fall. Not only due to hunting but also agriculture, days getting shorter, etc. Just wondering what area has that many NR's and so few drinking residents


----------



## Unckle Quacker (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi all,
We just got back from a great hunt in ND. The only thing that fowled it was that we ended up camping out on the prarie for a few nights because of a lodging mishap. I am from MN but I am originally from ND.

My point is...we recieved nothing but pure ND nice from all of the farmers, waitresses, bertenders, gas people and on down the list. ND has an unheard of amount of the HONOR SYSTEM left. ND has some of the nicest and most realistic people that I have ever met. I have never met negativity in the field or in a saloon.

However, on this forum I get to hear it all and it confuses me. Where we were there were so many ducks it was unreal...and very few hunters. I am not a greedy person, I strive to lobby and to keep this wonderful past-time available for my children, and I am tired of the negativity.

Let us work together to enhance hunting for ALL!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Play nice boys.... :beer:

bradsark, were the comments about ND being a 'worthless **** state' really necessary? Come on...


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

Bradshark, 
If Nodak is such a sh*t state keep your dumb a$$ home. Its people like you that make us residents hate NR's. We are proud of our state and if thats how you feel about it, stay in Wisconsin.


----------



## Happyhunter (Oct 20, 2003)

There was a time when reading this forum was informative and fun. Now it is an embarassment to our sport and state.


----------



## Unckle Quacker (Sep 24, 2003)

Happyhunter said:


> There was a time when reading this forum was informative and fun. Now it is an embarassment to our sport and state.


I agree, let's keep it informative and positive.


----------

